# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > React >  معرفی آموزش به زبان فارسی React.js

## asiehmohammadian

سلام ووقت همه دوستان بخیر
من 5 سال برنامه نویسی Front میکنم البته خیلی حرفه ای نیستم ومدام درحال دانلود فیلم واموزش های جدید هستم
چندوقتی هست که دنبال یادگیری react هستم
میخواستم خواهش کنم اگر دوستان اموزش react  به زبان فارسی ومیشناسند لطف کنند وبهم معرفی کنن
یک دوره ای وچندوقت پیش دانلود کردم ولی بیشترگیجم کرد
سایت نیک آموز دوتامقاله داره وخیلی خوب توضیح داده ولی هنوز دوره ای برگزار نکرده
یک دوره هم پیدا کردم واینجاس
http://frontcast.ir/course/react-redux/
ولی نمیدونم کیفیتش چجوری
من نمیدونم دقیقا چهارچوب ومسیر یادگیری چی هست وباید چه چیزهایی بلد باشم 
خواهش میکنم از دوستان لطف کنید وراهنماییم کنید.
ممنونم

----------


## Rohollah_18

سلام دوست من پیشنهاد من به شما دوره آموزشی React از وبسایت تاپلرن و مدرسش آقای قربانی است خودم از ش استفاده میکنم خیلی راضی هستم

----------

